#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Como Calcular a Perda de Tensão Elétrica em Distancias Grandes - 400 m

## Almirgas

Desde já peço aos senhores moderadore que se postei em local errado que movam para o local correto, pois aqui foi o local mais adequado que achei para postar esta dúvida.

Vou pedir a ajuda aos amigos que sabem fazer o cálculo ou que utilizam na prática.
Minha situação é o seguinte: Estou montando um pop a 400 mt do ponto de energia, então vou ter que puxar os 400 metros de cabo para alimentar um carregador de bateria na torre.
O carregador é 110 volts, e sua potencia máxima é de 120 wats. (carregador inteligente sentinela 12 volt / 10 ah )
O carregador que vou usar é esse aqui: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ico-bivolt-_JM

Eu iria comprar o cabo duplex 10 mm. Um eletrecista me garantiu que eu iria ter a energia suficiente e que não haveria perda de tensão, já outro eletrecista me disse que precisaria utilizar um cabo 16 mm caso contrario eu iria ter perda de tensão.

Pergunto ao amigos que sabem fazer o cálculo, ou que tem uma distancia dessa levando energia eletrica, que cabo estão utilizando.

Sei que alguém vai perguntar então já digo que o cabo duplex é aquele onde o positivo é isolado e o negativo é de aluminio nú, tipo usado pelas concessionárias de energia elétrica.

Agradeço a todos que me responderem.
Att
Almir

----------


## kaluham

Olá amigo, eu tenho dois pops em funcionamento nesta sua situação: um deles ja funcionando a dois anos com 900 mts de cabo de energia e outro com funcionamento de 05 meses, com 250 mts de cabo (ambos usei cabo drop de telefonia do mais grosso de 1,6 mm) ambos ligados com carregador flutuador http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-n-desliga-_JM 
Funciona perfeitamente, nunca deu problemas!
Só queimou uma fonte da rb e e a porta lan de um nano m5 com raio até hoje!

----------


## jorgilson

Amigousa cabo PP 1M que fica bom, essse cabo suporta ate 16A, qualquer coisa e so usar a lei de Ohm.

----------


## numlock

esse cabo duplex 10mm aluminio tem aprox 3,08hom/km entao 400m tem aprox 1,23hom, como apotencia maxima é 120w com tensao 110v a corrente maxima deve ser 1,09A logo a queda de tensao maxima deve ser 1,23x1,09=1,34V aproximadamente, logo nao deve haver problemas com o cabo de 10mm

edit fonte da resistencia do cabo:
http://www.voltimum.com.br/downloads...-serie-metrica

----------


## teresopolis

Gente presta atenção! ele tá preoculado com a QTA, SABES O QUE É ISSO???
"Queta de tensão admissivel".
Amigo tem que prestat atenção em dois fatores basicamente, 1º a QTA , 2º a corrente que irá passar pelo condutor

OBS Sou técnico em eletrotécnica, só tem um detalhe, a muito tempo que não faço esses cálculos esqueci a fórmula, rsrsrsr
A nivel de probabilidade posso te garantir que cabo de 6mm nessa distancia dá e sobra.

----------


## Almirgas

> Amigousa cabo PP 1M que fica bom, essse cabo suporta ate 16A, qualquer coisa e so usar a lei de Ohm.


Amigo Jorgilson, minha preocupação é quanto a perca de tensão devido a distãncia, pois vai sair com 110 volts, mas segundo me disseram não vai chegar nem 90 volts na torre devido a distãnicia (400 m), sei que um cabo de 1 mm suportaria 16 ah, mas eu preciso de voltagem 110 volts na ponta final da torre onde vou ter os equipamentos.

----------


## Almirgas

> esse cabo duplex 10mm aluminio tem aprox 3,08hom/km entao 400m tem aprox 1,23hom, como apotencia maxima é 120w com tensao 110v a corrente maxima deve ser 1,09A logo a queda de tensao maxima deve ser 1,23x1,09=1,34V aproximadamente, logo nao deve haver problemas com o cabo de 10mm
> edit fonte da resistencia do cabo:
> http://www.voltimum.com.br/downloads...-serie-metrica


Grato,, levou uma *

----------


## numlock

Que diabo é QTA? nuca ouvi falar vc pode ser mais detalhista?

----------


## Kerlen

Pessoal boa noite!!! Preciso da ajuda dos amigos. Vou puxar uma fiaçao que fica há 950 mts do local de origem do relogio no poste da celesc. Voces acham que vou perder muita energia com esta distancia e que fiacao é mais indicada e se é possivel fazer esta distância???
Agradeço e fico no aguardo de seu apoio

Kerlen luiz
Wats 048 99986 2557

----------

